# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 6/16/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

It took us a couple wades to get on them this morning over sand/grass. When we walked into where they wanted to be for the major feed period, our DSL magic grass and blue moon got the job done.

During this time of year throwing artificials with the heat, and the abundant bait, we pay close attention to solunar tables trying to provide good windows of opportunity for clients. Most of the fish today were caught in thigh to waist deep water working the sand guts.

Give us a call to get in on the action whether wading or sight casting for July/August.


----------

